# Restaurant suggestions for Dublin?



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

My cousin and his wife are headed for a week's vacation to Dublin, Ireland. I lived there for a while, so they've come to me for some suggestions on restaurants and pubs. I've certainly got a few to offer, but it's been about 5 years since I've been there, so I imagine I'm a bit removed from the scene.

Anyone have any good suggestions other than the typical stuff found in tourist guides? They are foodies and open to a wide variety of cuisine...

Thanks.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

I went last year and had ideas of venturing off the "tourist trail" but I was delighted with the standard of what you might call mid-range places....most half -decent looking places offer a very high standard of cuisine..didn't seem worth trying the very high prices of some of the more exalted restaurants...we got the party vibe (man) thats in the air in Dublin and had a great time...bought a lot of tweed too but thats a different story.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

What kind of food are they after exactly? What sort of atmosphere? I could give you an exhaustive list, but maybe you could give me something to go on?


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they are pretty open to different things. They didn't suggest a specific cuisine. I know they are staying south of the Liffey, near St. Stephen's Green. They'll be there for 8 or 9 days, so the more suggestions, the merrier!

Thanks...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok. here's an initial random stab at central Dublin: 

Top End: While there are a few (Guillbauds, Thorntons, etc) I recommend One Pico. Maybe also L'Ecrivian. they're all good at this level.

Stylish: Peploes, Bleu, Brown's Brasserie, Town Bar & Grill, The Tea Room, Eden, Ely Wine Bar

Brasserie style: Fallon & Byrne, Brasserie Sixty6, Bang, Canal Bank Cafe, Enoteca delle Langhe, Saba

Lunch/cheaper/different: Brown Thomas Cafe? Wagamama, Elephant & Castle, Dunne & Crescenzi, The French Paradox, Franks, Odessa

I could go on...!


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent suggestions! I particularly like Bang and Eden, both of which were on my list. The other I'd like to mention (if it's still around) is L'Osteria Romana on Crow St. in Temple Bar. Some of the best Italian food I ever had in Dublin...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

IF you're looking for Italian, The Unicorn is an experience still, but I'm not sure the food is top class, although it is probably very good.


----------

